# Point System - NZ Skilled Migration



## warsoever (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi everyone - Just a quick one on the points system.

Do you have to have an employment offer or have been working in New Zealand in an area of skilled shortage/future growth area to claim the below points?

Conditions Points
Offer of skilled employment in New Zealand - 50
Current skilled employment in New Zealand for less than 12 months - 50
Current skilled employment in New Zealand for 12 months or more - 60


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

warsoever said:


> Hi everyone - Just a quick one on the points system.
> 
> Do you have to have an employment offer or have been working in New Zealand in an area of skilled shortage/future growth area to claim the below points?
> 
> ...


Reading the three lines you've posted, I'd say it's pretty obvious that you do!


----------



## warsoever (Aug 1, 2010)

topcat83 said:


> Reading the three lines you've posted, I'd say it's pretty obvious that you do!


Sorry my bad - my browser's misbehaving. I didn't realize the post went through.
Please lock it if you want, I got my queries answered.


Cheers.


----------

